# Hello from Mount Kisco, NY



## JoyceElizabeth (Jul 17, 2010)

I am a brand-new beekeeper... set up my first hive this May. I teach middle-school science and have always wanted to keep bees. I have lots of questions and am hoping that joining this forum will help me.

Joyce


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Neighbor!

I live in Greenwich and I drive through Mt. Kisco when I visit some hives near Millwood on a small farm. If I can ever help you with anything don't hesitate to ask. It could be an opportunity for me to remove something from my garage... 

Joe


----------



## JoyceElizabeth (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello Joe,

Thanks for saying hi! I've been trying to sift through all of the information about queen-excluders and sizes of supers and feeling a bit overwhelmed. I was also just looking online a few minutes ago to find a local organization and a way to contact a beekeeper to actually talk to (as in phone conversation)... sometimes it is just nice to be able to be ignorant in person.

I am new to using a forum (yes, I know, I need to get with it, as my son would say), and am trying to figure out how I would contact someone specifically, say yourself.

Joyce


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome,

I'm sure you'll find this forum to be a good place to learn more about bees and beekeeping. 



JoyceElizabeth said:


> I was also just looking online a few minutes ago to find a local organization and a way to contact a beekeeper to actually talk to (as in phone conversation)...


Didja find any?

If not, here's a few links that may be helpful... 
New York clubs:
http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/resources/beegroups.htm
Connecticut clubs:
http://www.ctbees.com/
http://www.backyardbeekeepers.com/


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

JoyceElizabeth said:


> and am trying to figure out how I would contact someone specifically


As indypartridge mentioned, you can join the BYBA which hold their meetings in Weston CT. 

And you are more than welcome to call me... I sent you my number.


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello, and Welcome


----------



## Lakeview (May 8, 2016)

Hello all


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Joyce!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------

